# Holy frig! Try some Spirulina



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

It's a blue-green algae and found in any health store or pharmacy. I've been on B vitamins and omega 3 (epa fish oil) with some success but not a whole lot. I've recently tried spirulina and the change was amazing. Reality came back big time. I looked at things up close and said wow, everything looks so real, almost like I went back in time to when I didn't have dp/dr. Maybe it was a fluke and I don't know how long it will last cuz the body seems to "get used" to new supplements easily but it really had an effect. I hope it keeps up. Spirulina is known to help anxiety and depression and even schizophrenia cuz it is so full of vitamins and amino acids and stuff. Give it a try!


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you find this is a health food store or a gerocrey store?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Maybe it's relatively new cuz I can't find it in older vitamin books, but it's touted as the "new food" for the world since it is filled with important ingredients. I bought mine at my local pharmacy, 500 mg tablets (60 in a bottle) for around $10. It says to take 3 tablets 1/2 hr before meals so I guess that adds up to 9/day or almost 5 grams worth. But it's only blue-green algae and it has no side effects. If anything it acts like a probiotic like yogurt and may improve your digestion system. I've only took one tablet a day for two days and after the 2nd day that's when I noticed the biggest effect. But now I have a freaking cold and stopped taking it temporarily. I probably won't feel much with a stuffed up head feeling like shit, but since I stopped taking it my dp/dr has returned. Not sure I wanna take 3 tablets with every meal just yet either...I like to take things slow. You can also buy spirulina in powder form too but that probably would taste disgusting. Try the tablets first.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

i'm thinking of trying this out, but i have DR not DP


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

theoneandonly said:


> i'm thinking of trying this out, but i have DR not DP


When people say "DP" on this site it usually means both.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> When people say "DP" on this site it usually means both.


ah, i'll keep that in mind


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

This is true. DP and DR comes hand in hand usually. Right now I still have a bad cold and I think I have histamine overload or something so I'm waiting for my cold to go away before going back on spirulina. Btw my bottle has 90 tablets instead of 60 so it's a fair amount for the price. Blue-green algae really smells weird though.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Good work flat going to try this out


----------



## OctoberK (Sep 2, 2010)

For anyone that wants to try this, DO NOT get the Spirulina in powder form! After reading this post, I ran out to Vitamin World and picked some up, I got the powder because it was much cheaper than the pills. But the powder is the nastiest tasting horrific smelling crap I have ever encountered hahah it was so hard to get that down my throat, but I sucked it up and did it anyway. And mix it with water for those who get the powder, not any other drink you like, like the label says. And I guess I'll continue to drink that sludge and see if it has any effect. I really hope it does, otherwise I wasted $8.00! Thanks for sharing though about this! I'm anxious to see if it works for you and me too!

Also, it leaves a bad after taste/smell for hours, and it turns everything green :\


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

okay so i bought this stuff today and took one pill, then ate about 30 minutes after.

i went out with some friends, then 2 hours later i got really nauseous and threw up...i'm not sure if it was from the spirulina though. could it have been?


----------



## Harpo (Oct 15, 2009)

Bought it, have been taking 3 pills/day for 4 days now. Did the change come to you instantly or after a while taking this? I'm not in belief that this is a miracle cure, just curious.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I only took one pill a day for two days and noticed the biggest change about an hour or so after taking it on the 2nd day. It was the only thing that was different from my normal B vitamins and omega-3 fish oil caps so I thought that spirulina had to be the reason for the big decrease in dp/dr. I'm almost over my cold so I will resume taking it soon. Actually it's been around for 15 yrs or so but it's the first time I've heard of it. And there seems to be a lot of info on the net about it helping depression and anxiety. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't get it. I'm over my cold and started up the spirulina again, taking more than I did at first, and don't feel anything like I did the first time. Maybe I have a little more energy but that's about it. Dissappointment city. Anybody still trying this?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

flat said:


> I don't get it. I'm over my cold and started up the spirulina again, taking more than I did at first, and don't feel anything like I did the first time. Maybe I have a little more energy but that's about it. Dissappointment city. Anybody still trying this?


This has happened to me on several occasions with some of the vitamins/supplements I have tried. For example, the very first time I took sublingual B12, everything got super sharp and focused, the fog had lifted, and I felt euphoric. Heaven, right? Well turns out, every subsequent time that I took it, I did not receive the same effects as the first time. Total bummer. Also, with DMAE as well the same thing happened. I have not tried Spirulina however.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

anyone still taking this


----------



## OctoberK (Sep 2, 2010)

So I thought taking it was a good idea, but putting foreign things in my body probably doesn't mix so well. I think I had a bad reaction to it that resulted in trouble urinating haha, don't mean to be gross but it's true. I stopped taking it and will soon be returning it. Anyone have any luck with it though?


----------

